# A fun little knitting quiz



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Wish I could post a picture, but here's the link:

http://quizpug.com/can-you-answer-12-basic-knitting-questions/?r=3q293


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Fun and I learned something.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

I became a Queen. At last. lol.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Got an A+. Having never read Harry Potter I had to guess that answer.


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

Got an A+. I missed the one about what fiber was used early on. I assumed it was wool(didn't really know).


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

I took the quiz and I got an A+. I got 11 out of 12 right. Great quiz.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Amazing I got them all right. Have to admit I guessed at a few.


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

I got an A+ whoopee!!!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Got A+, queen for a day.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW! I got them all correct.


----------



## MissMeeKaren (May 27, 2015)

I'm embarrassed. Only scored a B+. (They didn't knit with grass way back when? Who knew? I didn't realize that either sheep or worms had been domesticated by then....)


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Jean Large said:


> Got an A+. Having never read Harry Potter I had to guess that answer.


Same here...not into Harry Potter & still gat an A+.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

laceluvr said:


> Same here...not into Harry Potter & still gat an A+.


Hey! Your avatar is the actress that played Professor Mc-something in the Harry Potter movies. I'm surprised you didn't see them.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Having to translate and memorize the Iliad and the Odyssey left a poor taste in my literary pursuits so thank goodness for the soaps like War and Peace and Gone With The Wind to make reading more enjoyable again until required journal reading destroyed it again. Never did Lord of the Rings (movies or books) or the money making JK Rawlings stuff either. Which of them had a ram that had gold for a fleece and which LYS did they carry that in should have been the first question. Would be the perfect fiber for my next project of a gold winged bodice with built in ancient Egyptian necklace with scarabs and lapis lazuli/garnet beads. Does that now recently named Ice Yarn shop take American Express and have 40% off coupons as well--I like the online discounts for online ordering :-o :shock: :lol: 

To think they marveled at a war lasting ten years back then--good thing they all died long ago to see how that has even gone to 100 year ones with women being denied ascension to the throne and put England back on its island where it belonged--Viva La France!!!

Continuez de tricoter :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

PS At least the person in the photo knows how to Knit Pretty which you all flunked badly :XD:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

A+ Knitting Queen

fun, thanks.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Cute quiz---I think the majority of KP members would rate A+


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Got a B+. Here is another one (on which I only got 60%);

http://lifestyle.howstuffworks.com/crafts/knitting/knitting-quiz.htm

Hope my knitting is better than my quiz taking!!!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Ellie RD said:


> Got a B+. Here is another one (on which I only got 60%);
> 
> http://lifestyle.howstuffworks.com/crafts/knitting/knitting-quiz.htm
> 
> Hope my knitting is better than my quiz taking!!!


It is since many tests are not written well let alone from the framework of the tester. If you had read the Wiki text on Princess Grace's religious wedding gown (yes for the bonus point you could have pointed out she wore two--the other for the civil ceremony) they said:

"The dress consisted of a bodice with an attached under-bodice and skirt support. There were two petticoats, one being an attached foundation. The wedding attire included a headdress, veil, shoes and the lace- and pearl-encrusted prayer book which she carried down the aisle. The bride wore an elegant wedding dress. It was a high-necked, long-sleeved gown with a fitted torso and billowing skirt. The dress materials included "twenty-five yards of silk taffeta, one hundred yards of silk net, peau de soie, tulle and 125-year-old Brussels rose point lace."

During the lecture the instructor/tester states that peau de soie is a silk or rayon dress fabric with a smooth satiny texture and a fine ribbed or grained surface. That means it was not a charmeuse. Both are forms of a satin weave with peau de soie being created by stranding/floating matching warp threads over "ribs" which are thus like twills. The crepe backed satin (charmeuse) has a crepe back since that is what is used to control the float warp over three weft strands and thus far more reflective of light than the sheen of peau de soie.

Your test on Friday asks: "Which snags more, peau de shine or charmeuse?"
"What was the over-lay bodice of Princess Grace's religious wedding gown made from?"
"Was her skirt attached to the bodice or the petticoats?"

I had a brand new academia graduate in her first ever lecture and test in my new program lecture on the anatomy of a neuron. The test asked "what are the 12 cranial nerves and what to they innervate?" Two out a class of 34 got a C and I got a D since it had been over 5 yrs. since learning the different nerves let alone not studying for them but for synapsis, neurons and sheath structures. I gladly accepted my D because of that but the rest wanted to lynch her right there since many were 4.00s and wanted their cum laude.

Multiple choice being the worst since it is purported to be more "fair" while the writers make the slightest change in two meaning words to throw others off and claim they have written the perfect test. The same was always true about IQ and all standardized tests, so what do control of education costs and get back at teachers sorts want--why standardized of course.

So with the premise Grace did NOT wear an "attached under bodice" as it is the bodice of the dress from which the cummerbund waist treatment attached to the lower bodice edge and made the raised waistline of a Empire waist and then attaching to the skirt of peau de soie. From that information you would know automatically (especially with the official photos now on the internet) that the "over-lay" was in the very old and expensive Brussels rose point lace. She did NOT wear a headdress but a Juliet cap with seed pearls and cherry blossom embellishments with a single layer veil over that. Petticoats as you should all remember are undergarments and those are NEVER attached to the outer garments--they, like you know are supports like the hoops to keep the full skirt in a flared position at all times--trust me that is were the one hundred yards of silk net went.

The only wedding gown I created and made had one yards of nylon net for five petticoats to hold up the over-lay silk organza embellished with 3K hand stitched pearls (star burst hem) and they were still too heavy and needed hoops as well. The front and back sweetheart necklines which were strapless needed boning and she wanted an attached at the under arm only bell sleeve of the organza with no gathering at the mid upper arm and exaggerated gathers at the elbow which thankfully I knew how to do from pattern drafting. I did not tell her I encased a thin strand of elastic cord to give them even more "negative ease" to keep them in place since you could not see the difference with the hand turned edge I used anyway. The actual skirt was a floral patterned nylon lace fabric with dotted Swiss netting all hand scalloped and then tightly gathered to duplicate the pearls on the over-lay. The over lay hem was double fabric done with French seams and large single scallop edges created from one six gore panel to the next and thus the dotted Swiss gathering came into view in those up scoop spaces. She wanted nothing to do with my lace making talents so I did pearl grape clusters with ripple Irish grape leaves in sewing thread on my steel #14 and beaded with strung crystal seed beads tiny little dew drops on the leaves in the grape clusters (she got married early in the morning after sun rise on Mt Rainier) for the bridal satin bodice. The over-lay skirt seams got the same pearl grape clusters but there I used sheer tatted lace leaves with "dew drops". What did the attendees notice but the couched seed pearls I put at the lowered sweet heart waistline in the front bodice all around the bodice to skirts seam/gathering :-o :shock: :roll:


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> A+ Knitting Queen
> 
> fun, thanks.


Me too.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I got an A+


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

That was fun I got an A+ I did not know who in Harry Potter was the knitter as I have never seen those movies or read the books. My bad.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Good quiz. I got an A+, considering I have not seen Harry Potter and took a wild guess.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A+. Good start to the day. I do think most of my knitting knowledge comes from KP. I'm grateful.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Judithlynn said:


> Got an A+. I missed the one about what fiber was used early on. I assumed it was wool(didn't really know).


I thought about that one, and since the Chinese culture is so much older than most European cultures, I chose silk. Wool would have been my second choice. There were two questions that had two right answers and I got the second answer for both of those. I chose Incans over Egyptians for the knitted socks because Peru is colder at altitude than Egypt - but both were right. But, I did get an A+!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jean Large said:


> Got an A+. Having never read Harry Potter I had to guess that answer.


Same here! Have a great day!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

I got an A+. Even with 3 wrong...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

A+,thanks for posting.


----------



## knitnut50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Fun... I got an A+ Knitting Queen.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

I am a Queen, a knitting Queen...A+ for me! Now my kingdom would be calm & beautiful, if I could only make the kitties quit laying on MY yarn! 
I guess the old poem is true for cat's looking on Queens too. 

A cat may look at a king - Meaning

An inferior (me) isn't completely restricted in what they may do in the presence of a superior(the kitty).

Origin

The origin of this proverb is unknown. What is known is that it is found first in print in a famous early collection of English proverbs, The Proverbs And Epigrams Of John Heywood, 1562:

Some hear and see him whom he heareth nor seeth not 
But fields have eyes and woods have ears, ye wot
And also on my maids he is ever tooting. 
Can ye judge a man, (quoth I), by his looking? 
What, a cat may look on a king, ye know! 
My cat's leering look, (quoth she), at first show, 
Showeth me that my cat goeth a caterwauling; 
And specially by his manner of drawing 
To Madge, my fair maid.

This handsome fellow is Koqui (pronounced Cokey).


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Would love to know which I got wrong!

9 out of 12 A+


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> I thought about that one, and since the Chinese culture is so much older than most European cultures, I chose silk. Wool would have been my second choice. There were two questions that had two right answers and I got the second answer for both of those. I chose Incans over Egyptians for the knitted socks because Peru is colder at altitude than Egypt - but both were right. But, I did get an A+!


Where did you find out which ones you got wrong?


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

"A+, Knitting Queen/King" OMGoodness, did they make a mistake - I thought taking it that I was going to shame myself - too many guesses!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

A+ as well even though I got a couple wrong.


----------



## janicebell (Mar 25, 2012)

A+ king or queen


----------



## SophieT20 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

